# le serveur pop3.live.com ne réponds plus avec Mail



## kryss27 (17 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour
J'ai un compte hotmail, depuis le mois de mai, pas de soucis, je recupérais mes messages sur Mail.
Mais voilà, depuis une semaine, le serveur POP3.live.COM ne repond plus,
J'ai supprimé sur Mail mon compte plusieurs fois, recrée, changer mon mdp, couper l'antivirus, rien y fait, j'ai consulté les différents sujets, mais aucune solution trouvée .... 

Merci pour votre aide 

Kriss

------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Htomail, Mail, POP3, il est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h26 ----------

Pas de soucis, désolé pour l'erreur


----------

